# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pression sur YOUTUBE qui diffuse des actes de cruauté  sur des chiots

## Petite Etoile

Vous avez sans doute connaissance de l'existence de vidéos sur youtube où des chiots sont délibérément mis en présence de serpents. 
Cela fait deux fois que je reçois des messages d'alerte de l'association Lady Freethinker pour l'aider à faire pression sur ce réseau social afin de faire cesser l'immonde.


https://donorbox.org/donate-lady-fre...m_medium=Email

----------

